# It`s the mother load!!!



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, after wearing myself (and my shoes) just about completely out for almost nothing, I finally made a big find. About three pounds of very fresh Black Trumpets (Sorry, no pic, I am just too inept at transferring them from Photobucket).

Now the question is, what is the best way of preserving them. I do not own a dehydrator.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow! 3lbs???? Well done!!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice find Wolverick , wish i could find that many. You would want to dry them for sure.
Spread them out on several cooky sheets and dry them in your oven, low temp on lowest setting (100*to 120*) with oven door cracked about 1/2"
until they are brittle.
Or
Spread them out on a sheet,set up a small fan and let the air blow over them until dry (don't get the fan to close, you'll never find them all) 
Good luck


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Wolverick, in Photobucket, copy the code to the right of the Img. code. Then paste it to your comment in this Forum.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Yum! 

Then we have access to your library! Nice by the way!


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

That is what I`m saying. I have to delete part of the code or as Big Frank says, you can access my entire collection of pics. Each time I have to figure out which part to delete and that becomes a pain.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I make all my photos public. I have nothing to hide. You can access everything on my Facebook, Photobucket, Google, Youtube and everything else. Unless you don't want people making money by stealing your photos, ya better not post them on the internet. Weather you believe it or not, when you post pictures on most sites , you give up all your rights to that picture. Read the fine print.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Mushroom Jack, Your pics have been just beautiful and many have been helpful as well. I don`t care if people see my album but I don`t want them to be able to delete them or modify them. When I realized they could go to my albums I did`nt know if that gave them full access so I erred on the side of safety.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Wolverick said:


> Mushroom Jack, Your pics have been just beautiful and many have been helpful as well. I don`t care if people see my album but I don`t want them to be able to delete them or modify them. When I realized they could go to my albums I did`nt know if that gave them full access so I erred on the side of safety.


Try right clicking on your bucket image, go to properties then copy and paste that url into a post by using the "post image" feature above in the tool bar. Don't work? DELETE!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Open the picture in photobucket you want to post.
To the right of the picture you will see this....










Left click on the IMG code and it will say 'copied'.
Right click in your post and paste.
Voila!!!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

The Scaly Chanterelle was once called Cantharellus floccosus, then Gomphus floccous and now Turbinellus floccous.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I found 2 ounces of trumpets today. I'm going back out with a flashlight in a few minutes. I find the flashlight really helps on sunny days. Mostly it helps focus my attention. lol

They sure look pretty mounded on my digital scale.

Picked another hen. I really need to stop picking hens. I have too much. But I just can't stop. I love them love them love them.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

And I have yet to find my first hen! Good news is I went out Sunday and found another big bunch of trumpets. It`s amazing how they dry up to almost nothing, yet still hold their flavor.

I could really use some help in finding some hens. Do you find them in the same woods as trumpets?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I do find them in the same woods as trumpets but not exactly the same habitat. Funny thing is I haven't found any trumpets in oak pine mixed woods like you. Only in oak and redbud woods near swamps.

I think the turkeys might be fond of them. The ground is always dug up where the trumpets are.

I'm not sure where Wolverine is. I'll have to look it up.

Do you have a lot of mature oaks? Look for old dying oaks and look at the trees surrounding them. I learned that from Osborn. I was checking out an old dead oak and could smell them but couldn't find it. Osborn found it on a healthy younger tree nearby.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I just looked up Wolverine. You are way way way North of me. Maybe too far north for hens? 

I'm south of Lansing and north of Jackson. I think I'm in prime hen country. If you make it down here I'll take you out for some hens. It's a long drive though.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I know they occur up here as some restaurants in Petoskey buy them. Finding a dead oak of any size is almost impossible. I can`t figure out why but I can go into an area where a bunch of aspen are blown over and the oaks are all just fine. There are a lot of large scrub oaks (large top spreading way out) but not a lot of nice strait mature oaks like down state.

I have covered miles of oak woods varying from high and dry to the edge of swamps. Oaks mixed with red pine or white pine and soft maple. Even oak and hardwoods, just no hens.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe they are just late? Most of my trees are about 3 weeks late.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They should be up there. Do you know anybody that has found some before? They usually grow around the same trees year after year. They may be willing to divulge a spot or two. 
Not to rub it in W-rick but, pork chop, hen gravy and baked potato for dinner last night.......


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

cedarlkDJ said:


> They should be up there. Do you know anybody that has found some before? They usually grow around the same trees year after year. They may be willing to divulge a spot or two.
> Not to rub it in W-rick but, pork chop, hen gravy and baked potato for dinner last night.......


That looks pretty darn good. My mom always made hens the same way, lightly breaded and pan fried in a little butter. I loved them that way. But this year I've had them a couple times with just butter, salt, pepper and finish with a little white wine. Yummy.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

That does look nom nom. Unfortunately I do not know anyone that hunts anything but morels. I have known for a very long time I was missing out but decided to spend my time hunting mushrooms instead of non-existent squirrels this year. I have been rewarded with a lot of trumpets so I am happy, I would however like to find and try some hens.

It may be that they are late. I know I have seen them while hunting, I just can`t remember where. So I`ll keep looking where ever I can think too. They have to be somewhere, right?


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

Wolverick, I'm with you. I too have found loads of trumpets up here and scoured oak trees between mackinac and kalkaska but can't seem to find any hens. Any experienced tip of the mitt shroomers out there have any advice?


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Still no hens. I did, however find more trumpets! Another half a pounds worth of nice fresh ones, all large and a couple enormous! I did`nt know they got that big but then I am a newb. How much longer do trumpets come up? I thought the cold would end them for the year seeing as how they are a Summer/Fall thing.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

My daughter was out behind the house taking pics and found these today.


----------

